# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Interdisziplinäres Symposium Prostatakarzinom Magdeburg 2015

## Harald_1933

Professor Martin Schostak vom Universitätsklinikum Magdeburg hatte wieder einmal eingeladen. Und erwartungsfrohe Interessenten von nah und auch aus der Ferne waren angereist, um einmal mehr durch die vielen angebotenen Vorträge von namhaften Referenten aktuelle Informationen zum Thema Prostatakrebs und dessen Behandlung zu erhalten. Diese gab es auch in Hülle und Fülle.

Martin Schostak und seine Mitarbeiter ließen es an Nichts fehlen. Alles war mehr als großzügig konzipiert. Schon der imponierende Vortragsraum überraschte, wie man auf meinem nachfolgenden Foto ersehen kann.





Den an der Industrieausstellung teilnehmenden Firmen war ebenfalls ein ausreichendes Platzangebot in einem benachbarten Saal zur Verfügung gestellt worden. Hier wurde wahrlich das absolut Neueste präsentiert, was für Urologen und deren Patienten einmal erforderlich sein könnte. In diesem Saal wurden nicht nur Essen und Getränke angeboten, sondern auch die digitale Poster-Session gezeigt. Eine sehenswerte technische Meisterleistung. 

Ich werde mich bemühen, trotz meines Handicaps an der rechten Schulter/Arm-Seite, wie schon im Jahre 2013, in kleinen Etappen Auszüge aus einigen Vorträgen in das Forum einzustellen. 

*"Früher starben die Menschen mit 35 Jahren, heute schimpfen sie mit 95 auf die Chemie"*
(Carl H. Krauch - 1931-2004 - deutscher Chemiker und Industrieller)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Leider habe ich mir wohl auf dem Umsteige-Bahnhof Braunschweig eine heftige Erkältung eingehandelt. Daher die Verzögerung bei der Abfassung weiterer Berichte zum Magdeburger Symposium 2015.

Professor Martin Schostak ließ es sich nicht nehmen, selbst den zahlreich erschienenen Besuchern des Symposiums nach einer einleitenden Begrüßungsansprache, auch den organisatorischen Ablauf zu erläutern. Das waren seine Worte:

Auch in diesem Jahr gibt es ein Thema, das wird wieder der Prostatakrebs sein, und ich habe wieder zu dem bewährten Prinzip gegriffen, den aus meiner Sicht möglichen besten Referenten für jedes Thema zu akquirieren. Und ich freue mich, dass viele dem Folge geleistet haben, und dass Sie hier so zahlreich erschienen sind. Das Programm liegt auf dem Tisch; der letzte Stand des Programms.

Ich möchte mich - bevor es richtig los geht - sehr herzlich bedanken, vor allem beim Veranstalter THINK WIRED, vertreten durch Herrn Liebold, meinem gesamten Team, sowie den wissenschaftlichen Mitorganisatoren und auch Professor Gademann, der leider kurzfristig erkrankt ist, und Herrn Prof. Rebmann und weitere, sowie dem Arbeitskreis der Uro-Onkologie, der uns auch großzügig unterstützt für diese Veranstaltung, dem hauptamtlichen Sponsor, den übrigen Sponsoren, und den Ausstellern, ohne die eine solche Veranstaltung überhaupt nicht denkbar wäre.

Es besteht ausdrücklich die Möglichkeit zur Diskussion mit den Firmen in der Industrieausstellung, die z.B. in den Kaffeepausen genutzt werden kann.
Ich möchte Sie noch auf die Kongress-App hinweisen. Diese gibt es in diesem ersten Jahr erst mal nur für Apple-Geräte, Sie können diese App downloaden. Wenn Sie das Stichwort UOJSA Urologisch-Onkologischer Arbeitskreis Sachsen Anhalt eingeben, finden Sie dort als wichtigsten Punkt die Möglichkeit, Ihre Fragen bereits vom iPad aus zu stellen. Diese Fragen erscheinen dann hier bei der Moderation oder bei den Referenten, können also gesammelt werden und werden deshalb nicht vergessen. Sie haben außerdem einen Einblick in das Programm, wissen wann die Ted-Umfragen kommen und können sich Informationen über die Referenten einholen, die App für Beiträge und die Poster-Einträge. Sie bekommen Informationen über den Veranstaltungsort und können einen Routenplaner erstellen, Sie können auch ein Taxi rufen oder die Deutsche Bahn bemühen. Ich möchte diejenigen bitten, die auch sicherlich zahlreich anwesend sind, die mündlich Fragen stellen wollen, dass das immer über die Mikros passiert, damit alle im Raum das auch hören können.

Nun habe ich etwas zu sagen, was nicht ganz zum eigentlichen Kongress gehört, das aber hier in Magdeburg sehr wichtig ist: Morgen haben wir den Jahrestag der Bombardierung Magdeburgs, und das ist traditionell leider ein Tag, an dem es Demonstrationen und Gegendemonstrationen hier in der Stadt gibt. Deshalb ist Ihnen wahrscheinlich auch schon die Polizeipräsenz rund um das Hotel aufgefallen. Ich würde Sie ausdrücklich bitten, dass Sie für die Veranstaltung morgen früh 30 Minuten früher einplanen, weil es möglicherweise Personenkontrollen gibt, und das einfach dauern kann. Also rechnen sie bitte damit, es kann morgen früh ein bißchen dauern. Wir wollen das nicht zu sehr nach hinten rausziehen, sondern trotzdem einigermaßen pünktlich anfangen, deshalb bitte etwas früher da sein. Außerdem kann es sein, dass Sie aus dem gleichen Grund morgen etwas verzögert hier wegkommen. 

Es gibt dieses Jahr erstmals i-Poster, wissenschaftliche Poster in elektronischer Form. Wir haben Abstracts eingereicht bekommen, die wir begutachtet haben, und die besten 11 davon werden digital präsentiert und von uns bewertet. Es wird zwei Preise für über  500 geben, die uns Hauptsponsor Janssen-Cilag gestiftet hat für die beiden besten Poster.Die Poster-Sitzungen sind heute, am Freitag, um 15:40 Uhr und um 16:00 Uhr, nebenan im Industrieraum, und am Sonnabend um 10:55 Uhr.

Am Ende jedes Tages wird - im Anschluss an die Satelliten-Symposien - je ein iPad im Raum verlost werden. Auf der Rückseite des Namensschildes aller Teilnehmer steht eine Nummer, und diese Nummer ist Ihr Los für das iPad, nur bei meinem nicht! Die Verleihung des Posterpreises und die Ziehung für die beiden iPads ist nochmals ganz konkret heute, am Freitag, um 18:30 Uhr, und morgen, am Sonnabend, um 13:30 Uhr. Ich hatte schon erwähnt, dass es Satelliten-Symposien gibt; es gibt zwei Satelliten-Symposien. Hier im Raum das erste der Firma Astellas um 17:15 bis 18:00 Uhr, morgen das der Firma Bayer Vital von 12:30 bis 13:15 Uhr. 

Es werden insgesamt 12 CNE-Punkte vergeben. Die Teilnehmer-Zertifikate erhalten Sie morgen früh und in der ersten Kaffeepause. Apropos: Es gibt mehrere Kaffeepausen an beiden Tagen, die Sie im Programm gekennzeichnet finden. Nutzen Sie diese zum Dialog mit der Industrie. Ihre Meinung ist gefragt, Sie finden an Ihrem Platz Ted-Geräte, und wir möchten bei verschiedenen Sitzungen gerne die Stimmungslage im Raum zu der jeweiligen Fragestellung erspüren. Das werden mal allgemeine Fragen sein, aber auch mal eine konkretere Fachbeurteilung "Wie würden Sie denjenigen behandeln?" 

Ich möchte Ihnen jetzt das Ted-Gerät und seine Funktion mit einer Testfrage vorführen. Sie sehen hier die Ted-Geräte. Unten rechts befindet sich der Einschaltknopf. Falls sich im Display nichts zeigen sollte, müssen Sie hier unten draufdrücken, dann ist das Gerät aktiviert. Das wollen Sie bitte vor jeder Frage überprüfen. Wir haben dann, wenn die Fragen kommen, die Möglichkeit, die entsprechende Zahl zu drücken. Sie brauchen nur die Zahl zu drücken, nicht auf "Absenden", "enter" oder ähnliches, Sie brauchen nur die Zahl zu drücken. Wenn Sie sich umentscheiden, innerhalb der Zeit, in der Sie das abgeben sollten, dann einfach die nächste Zahl drücken; es wird nur die 2. Zahl bewertet. Sie sehen oben links einen Button, der im Moment grau ist. Der Moderator startet die Ted-Abfrage, dann springt der Button auf grün. Es läuft 15 Sekunden und wird dann blau sein, dann können Sie nichts mehr eingeben. Wenn ich also "jetzt" sage, wenn es auf grün springt. jetzt,...noch 8 Sekunden und aus.

Wir springen zum nächsten Punkt. Ich darf die Moderation übergeben an die beiden Kollegen Prof. Seseke und Privatdozent Liehr. Das erste Thema ist "Die fokale Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms". Gibt es zu diesen einführenden Worten und zum Organisatorischen von Ihrer Seite irgendwelche Fragen? Dann übergebe ich jetzt an die Kollegen.

Den Auftakt zum eingangs dominierenden Thema* "Die fokale Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms"* eröffnete Dr. med. Steffen Machtens vom Marienkrankenhaus in Bergisch Gladbach, Klinik für Urologie. Es ging um Chancen und Risiken fokaler Therapien bzw. Technologien.

Qualitäts- und Evidenzsicherungsicherung beginnt schon vor der Therapie.
Wie kann ich den geeigneten Patienten für eine fokale Therapie identifizieren?
Welche Diagnostik ist vor der Therapie notwendig?
 Metastasen stammen aus einer einzigen Läsion.
 Metastasen sind monoclonal.
 Die meisten Metastasen entwickeln sich aus einer Vorläufermetastase.
Wir können eine erhebliche Anzahl präklinischer Läsionen mit der Bildgebung detektieren. (PET Bone scan / Choline CT PET)
Hypothese: Die Strategie messbare Tumorläsionen in dem Moment zu behandeln, wenn sie neu auftreten, reduziert Metastasierungsrate und die tumorabhängigen Todesraten.
Standard: randomisierte TRUS-Biopsie:

Signifikante Karzinome werden nicht erkannt: Folge: 35-65 % Upgrading im RPX-Präparat Insignifikante Karzinome werden zufällig detektiert
Folge: 50 % Übertherapie

Genauigkeit der MRT-gestützten Biopsie:

Prospective study of diagnostic accuracy comparing prostate cancer detection by transrectal ultrasound-guided biopsy versus
magnetic resonance (MR) imaging with subsequent MR-guided biopsy in men without previous prostate biopsies.
MRGB detected 99 cases of PCa in 142 men (69.7%) with equivocal or suspicious mpMRI The estimated NPVs of TRUSGB and MRGB for intermediate/high-risk disease were 71.9% and 96.9%, respectively.
(Pokorny et al.: Eur Urol 2014)

*Das Prostatakarzinom ist überwiegend multifokal
*
Zur Abrundung nachfolgend 2 informative Links:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20564316

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...02283814009555

Fragestellungen zur Qualitäts- und Evidenzsicherung:

Ist die fokale Therapie genauso sicher wie die Therapie des gesamten Organs im Hinblick auf die Tumorkontrolle? Wie kann ich die Tumorkontrolle
dokumentieren? Ist die fokale Therapie funktionell weniger belastend als die definitive Therapie des gesamten Organs?
Fokale Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms, Möglichkeiten, Limitierungen und Ausblick:
Intensiver fokussierter Ultraschall (HIFU)
Kryotherapie
Fokale Laserablation
Photodynamische Therapie
Interstitielle Brachytherapie

*Fazit Chancen:*
Effektive Therapie mit geringerer behandlungsbedingter Morbidität. Angebot für Patienten, die Active Surveillance zu unsicher und eine definitive Therapie als zu invasiv empfinden. Therapieansatz mit möglicher additiver Behandlungsoption.

*Fazit Risiken:*
Untertherapie mit geringerer onkologischer Sicherheit. Patientenselektion mit heutigen diagnostischen Möglichkeiten zu unsicher. Follow-up nicht standardisiert. Experimenteller Ansatz, für den Langzeitergebnisse nicht vorliegen. Einsatz zur Zeit nur in kontrollierten Studiendesignen.

*"Es heißt, dass wir Könige auf Erden die Ebenbilder Gottes seien. Ich habe mich daraufhin im Spiegel betrachtet. Sehr schmeichelhaft für den lieben Gott ist das nicht"*
(Friedrich II. der Große)

Gruß Harald

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Harald,

ich hatte Dich gewarnt. Wenn die Attraktion eine iPad-Verlosung ist, dann man gute Nacht. Ich hoffe sehr, dass doch noch etwas rauskommt, für die Fortgeschrittenen.

Warum eröffnest Du einen neuen Thread?  Du hast das Thema schon am 28.09.2014 eröffnet.

MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Malte,

mein Blick ist immer nach vorn gerichtet. Wie hat Adenauer formuliert: "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von vorgestern" oder so ähnlich. Das Symposium verlief an zwei Tagen erfreulich und in Harmonie. Auch das Gespräch mit Jens Peter Zacharias vor Ort hatte Niveau. Ich hätte es nicht besser für den BPS machen können. 

Ob nun für die Fortgeschrittenen ausreichend neue Informationen in den Vorträgen der Referenten enthalten sein werden, überlasse ich Deiner gnädigen Bewertung am Ende meines noch langen Berichtes. Ansonsten hält mich meine Erkältung aktuell vom Schlafen ab, das sonst immer so entspannend und erholsam abläuft.

*"Ein ungeübtes Gehirn ist schädlicher für die Gesundheit als ein ungeübter Körper"*
(George Bernard Shaw)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Aus Sicht des Urologen*, PD Dr. med Daniel Baumunk, Universitätsklinikum Magdeburg, Klinik für Urologie und Kinderurologie zum Thema "MRT und fokale Therapie - ein Paar fürs Leben?"

konkrete Fragen - Beispielpatient:

1. Was passiert mit Patienten mit unauffälligem mpMRT bei stanzbioptisch gesichertem low-risk PCa? derzeit keine Standards definiert! ´How do we do it´: Beratung gemäß S3-LL, im Falle AS: mpMRT ergänzend nach 12 Mo.

Fokale Therapie:
2. Wie kann mir die mpMRT konkret helfen, eine Therapieentscheidung zur fokalen Therapie zu treffen? derzeit keine Standards definiert!
How do we do it´: nur in Studien; derzeit nur sichtbares (Ausnahme: Halbseitentherapie bei Ausschluss Gegenseite), Sicherheitsabstand 7 mm; Mehrfachlokalisationen nur bei gleicher Seite; keine FT bei: Kapselüberschreitung, erheblicher Tumorgröße

Fokale Therapie - Technologien:
LDR-Brachytherapie - FLA/ PDT (TOOKAD©) - Kryotherapie - IRE  Nanoknife ©

mp-MRT:
(1) T2-gewichtetes MRT + (2) MR-Spektroskopie + (3) Kontrastmittel-MRT + (4) Diffusions-MRT
Durchführung:
1,5-Tesla mit Endorektalspule und/oder 3-Tesla mit/ohne Endorektalspule

Was kann das mpMRT aktuell leisten?
- Positiver prädiktiver Wert zum Nachweis suspekter Läsionen:
PPV = 80% 1,4
- Detektionsrate abhängig von Tumorgröße:
<0,5 cm: 3-38%, >2 cm: 70-100% 2,3
- Detektionsrate abhängig vom Gleason Score:
GS 6: 28-37%, 7: 81-85%; =8: 96% 3
mp-MRT vs. TRUS-Mappingbiopsie5:
- Sensitivity 93-96%, NPV 92-96%
- Specificity 47-53%, PPV 43-57

Konkrete Bedeutung für die Klinik:
92-96%iger Ausschluss = Gl. 8; vielfach besser als 12-fach Standardbiopsie!
 Exzellente Darstellung der anatomischen Strukturen:
- kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum, HR, Sphinkter/Apex, SB, Trigonum
 Optimierung der Stanzbiopsie:
- kognitive Fusion
- tatsächliche Fusionsbiopsie
 in 5-10% keine definitive Aussage möglich!
 in bis zu 20% der PI-RADS 1-3 Tumornachweis in Kontrollbiopsie
-> scheinbar gut für Ausschluss = Gl. 8, schlechter für Nachweis Gl. 6 und 7
-> Möglicherweise sehen wir im mpMRT immer nur die Spitze des Eisbergs

Welche Fragen drängen sich auf?:
an die Radiologen:
1. Mit welcher Sicherheit kann die mpMRT ein PCa Gleason 6 und insbesondere Gleason 7
zukünftig detektieren?
-> technische ´Reserven´ mpMRT, z. B. mehr Tesla, neue Kontrastmittel u. a. m.?
2. Wie ist die Verfügbarkeit der mpMRT in der Breite?
-> können/sollen wir jedem PCa-Patienten mit low-/ Intermediate risk
mittelfristig ein mpMRT anbieten?
3. Flächendeckende Standardisierung in Durchführung und Befundung des mpMRT
möglich?
4. KRITIK: Wie sind Interventionen von Radiologen/ Nicht-Urologen qualitativ zu
bewerten?
-> z. B. transurethrale MRT-HIFU, MRT-gestützte Nadelablationen
-> fehlendes Komplikationsmanagement

an uns Urologen:
1. Wie könnte ein Algorithmus im Sinne eines Diagnostikschemas sinnvollerweise
aussehen?
-> z. B. erst 12fach-Standardbiopsie und bei Problematik (z. B. Mehrfachbiopsien ohne
Malignität trotz PSA-Anstieg) MR- oder Fusionsbiopsie?
2. Unter welchen Voraussetzungen und auf welcher Basis kann die mpMRT sinnvoll in die
S3-Leitlinie aufgenommen werden?
-> Interdisziplinarität ohne Verlust bestimmter Kernkompetenzen unwahrscheinlich.

Nachfolgend noch 2 Links zum Thema:

http://urologie.uniklinikum-leipzig....,a_id,634.html

http://www.klinikum.uni-muenchen.de/...kad/index.html


"MRT und fokale Therapie  ein Paar fürs Leben?" *aus Sicht des Radiologen* - von PD Dr. med Tobias Franiel, Universitätsklinikum Jena, Sektion Allgemeine und Interventionelle Radiologie

Bei diesem Vortrag wurde ich erstmals mit dem Begriff PI-RADS-Klassifikation: Strukturiertes Befundungsschema für die MRT der Prostata konfrontiert. 

Patientenauswahl:
PSA = 10 ng/ml
cT1c oder cT2a
Gleason Score = 7a
Verlaufskontrolle

Voraussetzung für das richtige Staging ist die genaue Lokalisation
MRT gestützte Biopsie charakterisiert PCA besser als systematische TRUS gestütze Bx 88% Übereinstimmung MR-Bx & RP 55% Übereinstimmung TRUS-Bx & RP
Prospektive Studie mit 582 Patienten: Systematische TRUS-Biopsie - Fusions-Bx

Kein PCA hatten 267 Patienten, nicht signifikant 60, Signif.PCA 2 = 329
Nicht signif.PCA von kein PCA 43
Nicht signif.PCA von nicht signif.PCA 117
Nicht signif.PCA von signif.PCA 5                                                                                                                          = 165
Signif.PCA von kein PCA 17
Signif.PCA von nicht signif.PCA 21
Signif.PCA von signif.PCA 50                                                                                                        =  88 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        _____
                                                                                                                                                                                              582

Fusion-Bx detektiert mehr signifikante PCA mit weniger Bx
PCA 67% (38/57) zusätzl. klin. signif. PCA durch gezielte Fusion-Bx
8% ( 7/88) zusätzl. klin. signif. PCA durch 12-TRUS-Bx

Dr. Franiel präsentierte wie alle Referenten etliche Schautafeln (Folien) - *hier* - erfährt man weitere Details.

*"Wer Recht erkennen will, muss zuvor in richtiger Weise gezweifelt haben"*
(Aristoteles)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Harald,*
ganz vielen Dank für die Einstellung der Vorträge aus Magdeburg. Ich will versuchen eine Stellungnahme, aus meiner Sicht, abzugeben.

Dein Bericht beginnt mit der Überschrift: "Die fokale Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms
Dann geht es aber irgendwie mehr über präklinische Stadienerfassung unter dem Stichwort: _"Qualitäts- und Evidenzsicherung beginnt schon vor der Therapie."_
Ausgehend von der etwas übertriebenen Behauptung _"Signifikante Karzinome werden nicht erkannt: Folge: 35-65 % Upgrading im RPX-Präparat Insignifikante Karzinome werden zufällig detektiert. Folge: 50 % Übertherapie"_ werden uns wohl bekannte Verbesserungen vorgeschlagen:


Bildgebung (mpMRI, PET,)MR-guided Biopsy 

Das ist soweit bekannt, aber nicht leitlinienkonform, und wird es auch so schnell nicht werden. Also, was ist die Intention dieser Präsentation? Etwas Zusammenhanglos stellt man dann fest  Das Prostatakarzinom ist überwiegend multifokal  na, das ist aber nun auch keine völlig neue Erkenntnis! Wieso dies alles als Vorbereitung zum Thema fokale Therapie taugt, ist mir nicht klar! Aber egal, kommen wir endlich zum Kern:




> *Fazit Chancen:*
> Effektive Therapie mit geringerer behandlungsbedingter Morbidität. Angebot für Patienten, die Active Surveillance zu unsicher und eine definitive Therapie als zu invasiv empfinden. Therapieansatz mit möglicher additiver Behandlungsoption.


Hier wird ernsthaft eine Therapie für Männer angeboten, denen AS zu _unsicher_ erscheint! Also wäre die fokale Therapie hier medizinisch gar nicht notwendig, und mit AS gäbe es eine anerkannte und mit Evidenz belegte Therapieform. Die eigentliche Frage ist dann ja wohl: kompromittiert diese, nur mental gerechtfertigte frontline Therapie das krankheistspezifische Outcome?

Dieser "Fokale Therapie statt AS" Hype ist für mich bisher nicht schlüssig. Wenn die Patienten für AS geeignet sind, dann sollten sie das machen. Ob sie sich dabei gut oder schlecht fühlen ist erstmal unerheblich und kann eventuell psychologisch aufgearbeitet werden, was noch weniger Komplikationen als eine fokale Therapie mit sich bringt.

Eine echte Vergleichsstudie müsste also fokale Therapieformen statt AS mit einer Schein- oder Beruhigungsbehandlung vergleichen.

Ist bei den Patienten eher eine definitive Therapie angebracht, sollte diese zielführend durchgeführt werden, und nicht damit begründet werden, dass man nach Versagen noch andere Behandlungsoptionen hätte! 




> *Salvage treatment is bad - PERIOD*. That's as true of salvage after radiation as it is of salvage after surgery. A man should never go into any treatment thinking he can just have salvage later. One should choose the treatment that has the best odds of getting it done right the first time with whatever side effects one is willing to tolerate.


(Allen Edel aka. Tall Allen)

Ob eine fokale Therapieform statt RPE oder RT manchmal ausreichend wäre, und bei wem das so wäre, das könnte ich mir als Forschungsansatz vorstellen, um damit therapeutische Optionen zu evaluieren.

Harald, dann warte ich mal gespannt, wie es in Magdeburg weiter ging



*Malte,*
solche Veranstaltungen werden niemals cutting-edge Technologien präsentieren, die dir oder mir noch unbekannt wären. Da hast du zu hohe Erwartungen, denke ich.

----------


## Harald_1933

Dr. med. Hannes Cash von der Charitè, Berlin, Klinik für Urologie referierte zum Thema: *MRT-Fusionsbildgebung - ein Erfahrungsbericht aus der Praxis.
*
Nachfolgend ein paar Stichworte: 

Kognitive Fusion - Software-basierte 3-D Fusion - Welches System wählen? -  Kognitive Fusion: Fusions-Systemen unterlegen+ - Dazu gibt es eine Studie - 
Wesentlich für hohe Qualität für Radiologie + Urologie
dreamtime.com

Welches System wählen?
 Kognitive Fusion: Fusions-Systemen unterlegen+
 Software-basiert vs. Sensor-basiert
  Ergebnisse vergleichbar Gesamt Detektionsraten um 51-65%* Systeme mit Vor- und Nachteilen

Fall aus unserer Sprechstunde:
 Herr Z.
 67 Jahre
 AS seit 01/12; GS 6, 0.2mm in 1/12 Stanzen
 Initiales PSA: 7ng/ml
 Aktuelles PSA: 8.5ng/ml
 MRT: PI-RADS 5 basal rechts = PI-RADS - Welche Vorhersagekraft ?
Detektionsrate in Abhängigkeit des PI-RADS

Bitte zu diesem Thema auch -* hier* - lesen und auch noch - *hier* -

*Fokale Brachytherapie: Erst in den Startlöchern?
*
Von Dr. med Thomas Oliver Henkel, - Praxis Henkel/Kahmann und Kollegen, Berlin

Fokale LDR Brachytherapie
Etablierte Therapieoption beim Low-risk + intermediate-risk
Prostatakarzinom (S3-Leitlinie PCa und USA/ PREFERE)
Toxizität der Ganzdrüsentherapie: 50% irrit./obstruktive
Symptomatik (<3% sek. TUR-P), bis 30% rektale
Symptomatik, 20-50% ED
Neue Bildgebung/ Biopsietechnik (Template, MRT/USFusion)
sämtliche Targets problemlos erreichbar
Kleinstes Target-Volumen ca. 0,5 cm³ = für Therapie eines Fokus
geeignet (z.B. IMRT > 2 cm³)
Nahezu jedes Targetvolumen planbar (loose Seeds, Strands)
Präzise Applikation einer variablen Dosis
Individuelle Läsionen können maßgeschneidert implantiert werden
The Role of Focal Therapy in the Management of Localised Prostate Cancer. A Systemic Review 

Zu diesem Hinweis - *hier* - ein sehr aussagefähiger Link

Fokale LDR Brachytherapie
EtablierteTherapieoption beim Low-risk + intermediate-risk
Prostatakarzinom (S3-Leitlinie PCa und USA/ PREFERE)
Toxizität der Ganzdrüsentherapie: 50% irrit./obstruktive
Symptomatik (<3% sek. TUR-P), bis 30% rektale
Symptomatik, 20-50% ED
Neue Bildgebung/ Biopsietechnik (Template, MRT/USFusion)
sämtliche Targets problemlos erreichbar
Fokale LDR Brachytherapie
Kleinstes Target-Volumen ca. 0,5 cm³ = für Therapie eines Fokus
geeignet (z.B. IMRT > 2 cm³)
Nahezu jedes Targetvolumen planbar (loose Seeds, Strands)
Präzise Applikation einer variablen Dosis
Individuelle Läsionen können maßgeschneidert implantiert werden

25 Studien mit FT als primäre Therapie (2013)
Insgesamt 2232 Patienten mit FT behandelt
Davon:
6 x Kryotherapie
12x HIFU
1x Photodynamische Therapie (Tookad)
3x FLA (Laserablation)
1x Radiofrequenzablation (Rita)
1x LDR-Brachytherapie (PZ, MRT-gesteuert)
1x mehrere Methoden

Aktuelle LDR Brachytherapie Studien:
Focal brachytherapy for selected low-risk prostate cancers: a pilot study.
Cosset JM, Cathelineau X, Wakil G, Pierrat N, Quenzer O, Prapotnich D,
Barret E, Rozet F, Galiano M, Vallancien G
Brachytherapy 2013 Jul-Aug;12(4):331-7
Assessing the Potential for Reduced Toxicity Using Focal Brachytherapy Early Stage, Low
Volume in Prostate Cancer (Phase II Study)
Hemigland Brachytherapy Protocol
Michael Zelefsky, MD, Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center
Mai 2011

Focal Therapy for Prostate Cancer - A Pilot Study of Focal Low Dose Rate Brachytherapy
Principal Investigator: William James Morris, British Columbia Cancer Agency
Vancouver Cancer Centre
September 2014

FTPC (Focal therapy for Prostate Cancer): A Pilot Study Using
Focal Low Dose Rate Brachytherapy as an Alternative to Active
Surveillance and Radical Treatment for Favourable Risk
Prostate Cancer
BC Cancer Agency / Vancouver Centre
Principal Investigator: William J. Morris, MD, BC Cancer Agency
Beginn: Mai 2013
Sample Size: 10 (Active Surveillance Patienten)
Dauer: ca. 4 Jahre
Monitoring: MRT Elastographie, TRUS Elastographie, Abdominal/Ganzkörper
Cholin PET/CT, Template Guided 3D Mapping Biopsie
Studienziel: Uberprüfung der Effizienz, der akuten NW und der Langzeit
Sicherheit im Vergleich zur konventionellen Ganzdrüsentherapie

Ausführliche Erläuterungen - *hier* - 

ESUR PI-RADS Klassifikation
Multiparametrisches MRT erhöht Genauigkeit durch Addition von
funktionellen Parametern
T2-gewichtet
Diffusionsgewichtet
Dynamischen Kontrastmittelgestütze
MR-Spektroskopie
Likert Skala 1-5

Grundlagen der technischen Durchführung sowie repräsentative
Bildbeispiele der 3 Institute (DKFZ Heidelberg, Uni Düsseldorf,
Charité) wurden im Konsensverfahren ausgewählt
ESUR PI-RADS Klassifikation
Röthke M et al. PI-RADS-Klassifikation: Strukturiertes Befundungsschema,
Fortsch Röntgenstr.2013; 185: 253-261

Focal Therapy for Prostate Cancer - A Pilot Study of Focal Low Dose Rate Brachytherapy (FTPC)
Inclusion Criteria:
Must be 18 years of age or older
Must be able to give informed consent Histologic diagnosis of prostate adenocarcinoma made on transrectal guided prostate biopsy with no fewer than 6 cores taken
The prostate cancer is considered suitable for a strategy of active surveillance as well as conventional radical treatment.
No more than 2 cores from one lobe containing cancer
Gleason sum no greater than 3+4 =7 in any one core
Clinical T stage no higher than T2a
Serum prostate-specific antigen (PSA) no higher than 10 ng/mL
No previous radiation therapy to the pelvis
No prior history of malignancy except non-melanoma skin cancer
Must be suitable for general or spinal anesthesia
Must not be on coumadin or other anticoagulants
Must be suitable for multi-parametric MRI scan (excluded are those with significant renal impairment that would preclude
the use of contrast agents and may exclude some patients with cardiac pacemaker, wires, or defibrillator; artificial heart
valve; brain aneurysm clip; electrical stimulator for nerves or bones; ear or eye implant; implanted drug infusion pump;
coil, catheter, or filter in any blood vessel. Some men with metallic prostheses; shrapnel, bullets, or other metal fragments
retained in the body may be excluded as well.

*Fazit für die Praxis:
*
Fokale Therapie zur Vermeidung von Übertherapie
 Weniger Nebenwirkungen
 Vergleichbar gut Wirkung?
Voraussetzungen sind:
 Verbesserte Biopsietechniken
 Verbesserte Diagnostik
Multiparametrisches MRT der Prostata
bei 1,5T mit oder bei 3,0T ohne Endorektalspule
T2w: Morphologie
DWI (Diffusionswichtung): Zelldichte
DCE (KM-Dynamik): Vaskularisation
MRSI (Spektroskopie): Metabolismus
 Multiparametrisches MRT erhöht Genauigkeit durch
Addition von funktionellen Parametern
 T2 gewichtet Anatomie
 Díffusion-weighted image Zelldichte
 Dynamic contrast enhancement Perfusion
 Spectroscopy Metabolismus
 Multiparametrischer TRUS:
 B-Bild, Doppler, Elastographie

Es würde den Rahmen meines Berichtes sprengen, nun noch weitere Studien aufzurufen bzw. darauf einzugehen. 

*"Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben, als beständig dessen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen"*
(Mahatma Gandhi)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

PD Dr. med. Alexander Roosen, Klinikum der Universität München, Urologische Klinik und Poliklinik zu Thema:

*STUDIENLAGE ZUR FOKALEN THERAPIE
*
Suchbegriff focal therapy prostate cancer
125 Treffer - 62 Studien

CLINICALTRIALS.GOV
Geplant 6
Rekrutierung *21* 
Follow-up 8
Abgeschlossen 13
Zurückgezogen 1
Unbekannt 6

CLINICALTRIALS.GOV
HiFU 21
Rx / Cyberknife 8
Laser- / Thermoablation 8
Fokale Brachytherapie 7
IRE / Nanoknife 3
Kryoablation 3
RFA 3
PDT 2
Chemoablation 1
Andere 1

TOOKAD-STUDIE
? Hemiablation PDT (Padeliporfin: TOOKAD ®)
? Prospektiv, kontrolliert (AS), Phase III
? europaweit, München, Hamburg, Heilbronn, Bergisch-Gladbach
? 1-3 positive Stanzen in TRUS-Biopsie (Gleason 3 + 3)
? Rekrutierung beendet (400 Patienten), Follow-up

KRYOABLATION
? Fokale Ablation mittels Kryotherapie mit Hilfe von Goldmarkern
? Prospektiv, einarmig, 62 Patienten, abgeschlossen
? Denver
? PSA = 10 ng/ml, lokalisiertes PCA Gleason = 4 + 3 (perineales
Mapping)
? 81 % vollst. Tumorfreiheit in 12er-Biopsie nach 12 Monaten
? Verbesserung des IPSS um 1,5 Punkte, keine Änderung des IIEF
STUDIENDESIGN - EINSCHLUSSKRITERIEN
? PSA = 15 ng/ml
? Gleason 3 + 3 (wenigstens 1 Stanze mit substantieller CA-Last)
? Gleason 3 + 4 (ggf. Nomogramme zum Ausschluss von N+)
? Lebenserwartung > 10 a
? Keine Größenbeschränkung
? Sytematische TRUS-gesteuerte Biopsie alleine unzureichend
? daher: zusätzlich mp-MRT (T2, Diffusion, KM) zur kognitiven oder
digitalen Fusion und/oder zum sicheren Ausschluss signifikanter
Tumore außerhalb des Zielvolumens (NPV > 95%)
? Ggf. perineale Template-Biopsie
STUDIENDESIGN - ENDPUNKTE
? Primär: fokale Tumorfreiheit, gesichert durch systematische TRUSgesteuerte
Biopsie nach 12 Monaten
? in-field failure: Tumorpersistenz auch nach 2. fokaler Tx
? out-field failure: bei insignifikanten Herden (< 3 mm, Gleason
3 + 3) unerheblich; ansonsten Selektionsfehler
? Sekundär: Validierung durch MRT
? Monitoring von PSA (Jahr 1: alle 3 Monate; Jahr 2: halbjährlich) und
funktionelle Parametern (IPSS, IIEF, EPCIC, pads)  keine
Endpunkte!

HEMI-STUDIE
Primärer Endpunkt
Keine Initiierung einer definitiven Therapie (RPE, Radiatio, HIFU,
Kryo, Hormontherapie) nach Ablauf eines Jahres
19.01.2015
Sekundäre Endpunkte
Bioptische Tumorfreiheit nach 1 Jahr
Gesamtüberleben + PC-spezifisches Überleben
Kontinenz (ICS male)
Potenz (IIEF 5)
Lebensqualität (EORTC QLQ 30)
Psychische Belastung (HADS)
Sicherheit und Nebenwirkungen

FocalOne (MD) in Vorbereitung

Hierzu passt denn auch der von mir schon verlinkte Link, nämlich - *hier* - 

*"Wir leben in einer Zeit vollkommener Mittel und verworrener Ziele"*
(Albert Einstein) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Nach der Kaffeepause mit Posterbegehung in der Industrieausstellung nun Dr. med Guido Müller - *Urologisches Kompetenzzentrum für Rehabilitation, Bad Wildungen zum Thema "Urologische Rehabilitation - Inzidenz und Umgang mit therapieassoziierten Nebenwirkungen in der Urologie"
*
Daten aus der AHB - 3/2013  8/2014

Radikale Prostatektomie - Perkutane Radiatio 
     n = 3574                   n = 225
    ? 66,2 Jahre              ? 72 Jahre
Therapie - Nebenwirkungen
post-operativ post-radiogen
 Harninkontinenz
 erektile Dysfunktion
 irritative / obstruktive
Miktionssymptome
 Proktitis
 Erschöpfung/Fatigue

Auch die psychische Belastung ist eine Kriterium

Multiprofessionelles Team
Fachärzte  Team (15+4)
Schwestern und Pfleger (28)
Krankengymnasten und Sportlehrer (25+3)
Psychologen (9)

Onkolog. Outcome
pT2 62,1 %
pT3 36,8 %
pT4 1,1 %
pNX 13,9 %
pN0 76,4 %
pN1 *9,7 %*  
GS = 6 20,9 %
GS 7 59,7 %
GS = 8 19,4 %
R 0 76,1 %
R 1 *21,9 %* 
R X 2,0 %
R 0 76,1 %
R 1 21,9 %
R X 2,0 %

Besseres Outcome durch
Schnellschnitt-adaptierte OP ?

postop. Harninkontinenz = n = 3574 ? Urinverlust 295 g / 24 Stunden
Multimodales Therapiekonzept

 Physiotherapie
(Gruppe 6 x / Woche, Einzel 3 x / Woche)
 Medikamentöse Therapie
(Anticholinergika 46 %, Duloxetin)
 Supportivmaßnahmen
(Massagen, Wärmepackungen, Entspannungstraining)
 Psychologische Betreuung
Kontinenz-Training im UKR
2-Komponenten-Strategie
selektives
Sphinkter-
Training
Krankengymnastik
(Osteopathie
Persistierende Harninkontinenz - Sphinkter ? Speicherphase ?

Video-assistiertes
Biofeedback-Sphinkter-Training (19%)
Exkurs  AHB bei Berufstätigen:
n = 817 stationär (UKR) ambulant p Urinverlust Beginn 144,7 g 48,4 g <0,001
postop. Erektile Dysfunktion
in % - präop.E4-5 - Beginn AHB E4-5 Reha-Wunsch
= 59 Jahre  89,0       1,9         55,2
60 - 69
Jahre       74,0       1,4         27,0
= 70 Jahre  56,6       0,7          9,6

Therapie der post-radiogenen Nebenwirkungen
Obstruktive Symptomatik:
 Alpha-Rezeptorenblocker 48 %
 Hormontherapie
 Antiphlogistika
 Phytopharmaka
 5-Alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer
  Proktitis :
 Rektalschaum (Cortison) 18 %
 Kamille-Sitzbäder
Fatigue / Erschöpfung :
 Medizinische Trainingstherapie

*Fazit:
*
 Komplexe Sachzusammenhänge !
 Spezielle Kenntnisse und
Fähigkeiten erforderlich !
 sehr gute Ergebnisse durch ein
differenziertes multimodales
Behandlungskonzept !

Es werden für die psychische Belastung zahlreiche Einzelgespräche von geschultem Personal angeboten.

Eine beachtliche Demonstration der Leistungen einer renommierten Klinik.

*"Wer vor seiner Vergangenheit flieht, verliert immer das Rennen"*
(Thomas Stearns Eliot)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Zum Thema *"Radikale Prostatektomie  Realität und Möglichkeiten 2015"* informierte uns Prof. Dr. med Markus Graefen vom UKE - Martini-Klinik in Hamburg

Radikale Prostatektomie 2015:

Die Rolle hat sich geändert - insgesamt rückläufige Zahlen (BRD / USA) - Anteil roboterunterstützter RP (RARP) steigt und verstärkt tendenzielle Zentralisierung - Seltenere Anwendung im Niedrig-Risiko-Bereich, aber häufigere Anwendung bei fortgeschrittenen und metastasierten Tumoren.
Häufigere Anwendung auch jenseits des 70. Lebensjahres. 

*STRUKTURELLE VERSCHIEBUNGEN bei RP:*
 Nur Anteil der Roboter-assistierten RP steigt sowohl absolut und prozentual
 Trend der absoluten und relativen dVP Steigerung setzt sich auch in 2014 weiter fort

Zu Trends in Radical Prostatectomy: Centralization, Robotics, and Acces to Urologic Cancer Care - *hier* -  und auch - *hier* -

*Einfach kann schwerer als komplex sein: Man muss hart arbeiten, um das eigene Denken so sauber zu bekommen, damit man es einfach machen kann. Aber zuletzt lohnt es sich, weil man Berge versetzen kann, wenn man erst mal dahin gelangt.* 
(Steve Jobs)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Qualitätssicherung und -Management  Hilft uns das?
*
Hierzu Prof. Dr. Steffen Weikert, Urologie am Humboldt-Klinikum - Vivantes:

Wieviele Ordner braucht man für Qualität?

..wichtige Bausteine für eine prestigeträchtige oder
schlichtweg von Kunden geforderte QM-Zertifizierung.

Was kann man gegen Qualitätsmanagement einwenden?:

 Keine nachgewiesenen Vorteile durch QM
 Wettbewerb schadet der harmonischen Kooperation von Ärzten
 Standardisierte Prozesse widersprechen den Regeln ärztlicher Kunst
 QM generiert einen riesigen personellen und finanziellen Aufwand für
Dokumentation und Auditierung zu Lasten der Patientenversorgung
 Qualität ist nur indirekt messbar: Metrische Indikatoren implizieren eine
Scheingenauigkeit und es besteht die Gefahr der Optimierung von
trivialisierten Einzelgrößen auf Kosten der komplexen Gesamtheit  (R.
Austin, Measuring and Managing Performance in Organisations, 1996)
 Extrinsische Motivatoren wie Belohnung oder Strafe können
intrinsische Motivationen hemmen oder gar beschädigen (R. Benabou,
J. Tirole, Intrinsic and Extrinsic Motivation, 2003)

Gute und schlechte Qualitäten des QM:

 Sanktionierungsfreies Vergleichen mit anderen ermöglichen
 Identifikation eigener Stärken und Schwächen unterstützen
 Komplexe Abläufe strukturieren und vereinfachen (SOP)
 Die Versorgungsrealität verzerrungsfrei abbilden
 Fairen Wettbewerb zwischen den Kliniken ermöglichen
 Strukturierte Dokumentation von kompletten klinischen Prozessen
 Wettbewerbsvorteile sichern über zertifizierte Qualität
 Pay-for-Performance-Strukturen im Gesundheitswesen etablieren
 Strukturbereinigung unter dem Vorwand von Qualität im
Gesundheitswesen

Qualität: Benchmarking mit klinischen Registern
 Anonymisierter Vergleich mit anderen Teilnehmern
 Beobachtung über Zeit ermöglicht (Bsp. Über Email-Benachrichtigung
der Patienten bei prostata-ca.net)
 Probleme: Aufwand, Parallelstrukturen (Krebsregister), Datenschutz
Welches Qualitätsmanagement ist nützlich für die Medizin?

Qualitätsmanagement ist für die Medizin ähnlich nützlich wie die
Ornithologie für die Vögel. (S-D Costa, Dt Ärzteblatt, 9/2014 )

Qualitätsindikatoren in der Versorgung des Prostatakarzinomes:

 Beispiele für Strukturindikatoren:
 Fallzahlen
 Angebotene Operationstechniken
 Vorhandensein Strahlentherapie
 Besipiele für Prozessindikatoren
 % in Interdisziplinären Konferenzen
 % in Psychoonkologie
 Beispiele für Ergebnisindikatoren
 Mortalität
 R1-Resektionen
 Vorlagen-Verbrauch postoperativ

Erst in den vergangenen Tagen konnte ich mich für dieses Thema begeistern. Deshalb hierzu noch die folgenden aussagefähigen Links:

http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/deut...fizierung.html

http://www.med.uni-giessen.de/akkk/i...n/steinger.pdf 

http://www.gqmg.de/Dokumente/Jahrest...en16_03_07.pdf

Bemerkenswert ist *dieser Beitrag* zum Thema aus dem Ärzteblatt.

*Meistens wissen die Leute nicht, was sie wollen, bis man es ihnen zeigt.* 
(Steve Jobs)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ausblick 2015 - neue Wirkstoffe in Sicht ?* - Enzalutamid (Xtandi) eine neue Option in der Threapie des CRPC?

Dr. Jonas Busch, Charité Universitätsmedizin Berlin Klinik für Urologie übernahm das Referat für den verhinderten Kollegen PD Dr.med Ahmed Magheli

Disclosures:
» Beratertätigkeit für Pfizer, Bayer, Mologen
» Kongressreisen mit Bayer, Pfizer, GSK, Novartis, Roche
» Vorträge für Pfizer, Bayer, Novartis, GSK, Astellas, Janssen

Wirkmechanismus von Enzalutamid - Inhibition des Androgenrezeptorsignalwegs an drei Stellen

Zusammenfassung AFFIRM:
? Enzalutamid als neuer Therapieansatz für mCRPC nach Chemotherapie
? Enzalutamid hat einen neuartigen Wirkmechanismus, der den ARSignalweg
direkt und potent hemmt1,2
? Signifikante Wirksamkeit von Enzalutamid bei mCRPC nach
Chemotherapie:3
 Medianes OS: 18,4 versus 13,6 Monate für Placebo, p < 0,001
 Medianes rPFS: 8,3 versus 2,9 Monate für Placebo, p < 0,001
» Weniger Schmerzen und bessere QoL3
» Bei den meisten Patienten gut verträglich3,4
? Einfache Verabreichung von Enzalutamid, keine produktspezifische
Überwachung erforderlich, Begleittherapie mit Steroiden nicht notwendig3,4

*Klinischer Fall  Herr S *1939:
*
? Primär ossär metastasiertes, kastrationsresistentes PCA (ED: 08/2007)
? Ausgangs-PSA: 68 ng/mL
? Z. n. palliativer TUR-Prostata 10/2009 mit postoperativer Harninkontinenz II.°
? Nebendiagnosen: Art. Hypertonus
? Z. n. Radiatio der Mammae 05/2008 zur Gynäkomastieprophylaxe
? Z.n. antiandrogener LHRH-Therapie und
? Z. n. max Androgenblockade mit zusätzlicher Gabe von Bicalutamid bis
09/2010
? Regelmäßige Bisphosphonat-Infusionen seit 2008
? PSA: 13 ng/mL
? Z. n. 9 Zyklen Docetaxel-Chemotherapie 02/2010 - 08/2010 dreiwöchentlich
? PSA Progress auf 23 ng/mL
? GKSZ 11/2010: multifokale ossäre Mets von Körperstamm und proximalen
Extremitäten.
? CT 11/2010: multifokale, ossäre Mets lumbal, pelvin und femoral ohne Instabilität.
Keine lymphogenen, pulmonalen oder hepatischen Mets.

*Klinischer Fall  Herr S *1939:
*
? Z. n. Therapie mit Enzalutamid (AFFIRM)11/2010  03/2012
Radiologischer Verlauf unter Enzalutamid
? Initial SD. Zuletzt biochemisch und radiologisch sicherer Progress der ossären Filiae mit
neuen Herden
? Weiterhin kein Nachweis lymphogener oder viszeraler Mets
Biochemischer Verlauf unter Enzalutamid
? PSA-Werte vor Beginn 31 ng/ml
? PSA Nadir: 26 ng/mL
? PSA bei Progress 122 ng/mL
? Z. n. Abirateron-Therapie extern 04/2012  05/2013
? Max PSA bei 283 ng/ml
? Z. n. perkutaner Radiatio BWK 4 - LWK 3 sowie LWK 4 - SWK3 + rechte
Beckenschaufel einschließlich Weichteilanteile (Psoas) + rechtes Hüftgelenk 05-
06/2013
? Z. n. Therapie mit Cabozantinib (Comet-Protokoll) 08/2013  02/2014
? Abbruch bei PSA 400ng/mL, klinischen und radiographischem Progress

*FAZIT zu Enzalutamid:
*
? Enzalutamid als neuer Therapieansatz für mCRPC vor und nach
Chemotherapie (Daten aus PREVAIL und AFFIRM)
? Enzalutamid hat einen neuartigen Wirkmechanismus, der den ARSignalweg
direkt und potent hemmt
? Signifikante Wirksamkeit von Enzalutamid bei mCRPC vor und nach
Chemotherapie
» Weniger Schmerzen und bessere QoL
» Bei den meisten Patienten gut verträglich
? Einfache Verabreichung von Enzalutamid, keine produktspezifische
Überwachung erforderlich, Begleittherapie mit Steroiden nicht notwendig

Aber - *hier* - noch eine Zusammenfassung. Auch - *hier* - noch

Zur Ergänzung noch weitere Links:

http://www.tumorzentrum-berlin-buch....rapie_2013.pdf

http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/O...arzinom-anhang

http://www.oncotrends.de/enzalutamid...aennern-423095

*Gäbe es die letzte Minute nicht, so würde niemals etwas fertig.* 
(Mark Twain)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Den Vortragsreigen am Samstag 17.1.2015 um 9.00 Uhr startete unter der Moderation von Thomas Sieler und Martin Schostak und unter der Überschrift *"PSA - Himmel und Hölle für die Urologie"* Univ.-Prof. Dr. med Glen Kristiansen vom Universitätsklinikum Bonn, Institut für Pathologie

Mit etlichen auf den Vortragsfolien gespickten Stichworten versuchte Prof. Kristiansen mit seinem Vortrag etwas Licht in das Dunkel um die aktuelle Misere der pathologischen Fehlleistungen durch weniger gut ausgebildete Kollegen zu bringen. 

Gleason 6  Theorie und Wirklichkeit

Is prostatectomy for Gleason score 6 a treatment failure ? oder Gleason Score 6 Adenocarcinoma: Should It be Labeled As a Cancer ?

-* hier* - eine ausführliche Stellungnahme.

Neudefinition der Gleasonmuster durch die ISUP  - Neudefinition der Gleasonmuster 2010

Einfluss des modifizierten Gleason Grades nach ISUP 2005 auf die Prognose von Prostatakarzinompatienten Dong et al., Am J Surg Pathol 2012;36:838843

Anhand von 3 eingestellten farbigen Vortragsfolien wird demonstriert, dass 3 absolut unterschiedliche Tumormalignitäten nach der Gleason-Scala identisch befundet wurden:

Fall 1: Lehrbuch-Gleason 3+3=6 
Fall 2: Lehrbuch-Gleason 3+3=6
Fall 3: Lehrbuch-Gleason 3+3=6

When ist Prostate Cancer Really Cancer?

- *hier* - ein Hinweis

Zeit für neue Nomenklatur ??

PRONLMP/IDLE  Nein Danke!
Pro Beibehalt der Karzinomterminologie bei 3+3=6:
- invasiver Tumor
- molekulare Überlappung mit high grade Tumoren
- fliessende Übergänge zum GS 7
- Samplingfehler = Unterschätzung
von Ausdehnung und Grad
- Gefahr, die Chance auf Heilung zu verpassen
(auch medico-legal relevant), da Patienten in
der Nachbetreuung verlorengehen können
Analogien zu anderen Organen:
 Karzinome der Haut metastasieren auch sehr
selten, sind aber lokal infiltrativ
 Führung der Patienten durch Aufklärung, dass
diese Tumoren meist nicht-lethal sind und gut
behandelbar
Bessere öffentliche Aufklärung ist wichtig!
Bei vielen GS6-Karzinomen ist AS zunächst
eine geeignete Strategie (wenn die Diagnose
korrekt ist)
Z.B.
Sie haben einen günstigen Krebs, der in der Regel
nicht sehr gefährlich ist. Aber  es gibt das Risiko,
dass Sie mehr und aggressiveren Krebs haben, den
wir bislang verpasst haben oder der sich noch
entwickeln kann, wir müssen Sie also gut im Auge
behalten

Gleason-6-Karzinom = G1
- niedrigstmöglicher GS, der an der Stanzbiopsie möglich ist
- Patienten, die sich über das Gleason System informieren,
bekommen evtl. Angst (Range 2- 10, 6 schon über Mitte...)

*Das neue Prostatakarzinom-Gradierungssystem: ISUP2015:
*
Gleason score 2-6 Prognostic Grade Group 1/5
Gleason score 3+4=7 Prognostic Grade Group 2/5
Gleason score 4+3=7 Prognostic Grade Group 3/5
Gleason score 8 Prognostic Grade Group 4/5
Gleason score 9-10 Prognostic Grade Group 5/5

5 Year Biochemical Risk Free Survival
Group Gleason BRFS 95% Confidence
Intervals
1 3+3=6 97.5% 97.0%-98.0%
2 3+4=7 93.1% 92.4%-93.8%
3 4+3=7 78.1% 76.0%-80.1%
4 4+4=8 63.6% 59.1%-67.7%
5 9-10 48.9% 44.1%-53.5%

Themen:
1. Evolution des Gleason Gradings
2. Ist ein Gleason Score 6 Tumor Krebs?
3. ISUP 2015
4. Einflussfaktoren auf die Diagnostik
5. Was lernen wir aus PREFERE?

Interobservervariabilität des Gleason Scores
Gibt es unterschiedliche Typen von
Gleason 6-Karzinomen?

Vorläufiges Ergebnis:

? 18 % Studienausschlüsse nach Referenzpathologie
? Primäre Prostatadiagnostik hat ihre Tücken
? Optimierung der Kommunikation von Urologie und
Pathologie sehr wünschenswert
? Referenzpathologie kann maßgeblich zur Studienund
Behandlungsqualität beitragen

*Fazit zum Gleason Score 6:
*
- Es gibt ihn in Theorie und Wirklichkeit
- Wir sollten beim Karzinom bleiben, aber die
öffentliche Wahrnehmung des Begriffes ändern
(GG1/5)
- Wir müssen Patienten besser aufklären
- AS sehr bewusst einsetzen, grundsätzliche
histologische Zweitmeinung wäre wünschenswert
- Molekulare Tests könnten die Diagnosesicherheit
erhöhen

*Informationen werden nicht wertvoller, wenn man sie einsperrt. Sie werden wertvoller, wenn man sie teilt.* 
(Michael Seemann)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Dipl.-Med. Stefan Andrusch, Facharzt Allgemeinmedizin, Halberstadt, Landesvorsitzender Deutscher Hausärzteverband in Sachsen-Anhalt, brachte sich
zu* "PSA - eine hausärztliche Leistung?!"* ein.

PSA-Bestimmung in der Hausarztpraxis?

? 1. Prophylaxe
? 1.1. jährliche Krebsvorsorge
? 1.2.auf Wunsch des Patienten
? 2. Diagnosesicherung und Therapieüberwachung
? 2.1. klinischer Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs
? 2.2. Verlaufskontrolle zur Therapieentscheidung

1. Prophylaxe
? 1.1. jährliche Krebsvorsorge
- Eine aktive PSA-Empfehlung ist abzulehnen
1. Nur minimale Verringerung der
Prostatakrebssterblichkeit
2. Keine Verringerung der Gesamtmortalität
3. Erhebliche psychische und körperliche Belastung des
Patienten über Jahre hinweg bei erhöhten PSA Werten

1.1.Studienergebnisse!
ERSPC 2009 182000 Männer zwischen 50 und 74
- Verringerung der Krebsmortalität nach 9 Jahren um
absolut 0,7%
- 75,9% der Biopsien ohne positiven Befund
- Absolut 1,7% mehr Prostatektomien (2,4% zu 0,9%)
- Kein Unterschied in der Gesamtmortalität
PLCO 2009 76693 Männer zwischen 55 und 74
- Erhöhung der Krebsmortalität nach 7 Jahren um
absolut 0,003% (keine Signifikanz)
- Kein Unterschied in der Gesamtmortalität

1.2. Wunsch des Patienten
- Unbedingt Vorstellung in der Sprechstunde nötig
- Aufklärung über Nutzen und Risiken der Bestimmung
- In meiner Praxis erfolgt die Empfehlung zur
Einholung einer Zweitmeinung beim Urologen

2.1. Prostatakrebsverdacht
- Hämaturie, Harnabflußstörung, Pollakisurie,
regionale Lymphknotenschwellungen, Anämie,
Schmerzen in der Dammregion, pathologischer
Rektalbefund, pathologische Befunde aus
bildgebenden Verfahren
- PSA-Bestimmung zur Erhöhung der
Diagnosewahrscheinlichkeit nützlich
- Urologische Vorstellung zur weiteren Abklärung aber
auch bei negativem PSA-Wert nötig.

2.2. Verlaufskontrolle zur
Therapieentscheidung
Absprache zwischen Hausarzt und Urologen über
Rollenverteilung, insbesondere bei multimorbiden
Patienten mit Mobilitätseinschränkung.
In der Palliativbehandlung spielt die PSA-Bestimmung
keine Rolle mehr.

Ich würde meinen, perfekter kann das Zusammenspiel zwischen Hausarzt und Facharzt nicht abgespult werden. Die eingeblendeten Studienergebnisse mit den Hinweisen auf Krebsmortalität durchaus zielgerichtet.

Seinen Humor hat DM Andrusch überdies mit diesem Satz:

*"Je besser Hausarzt und Urologe
zusammenarbeiten, je besser
lassen sich unsere Patienten
führen."
*
bewiesen, den er auf seiner Folie mit einem Uli Stein Bild versah, auf dem ein Mann auf dem Krankenhausbett liegt und seine Frau fragt: "Und, was hat der Oberarzt gesagt"? "Ich soll schon mal überlegen, was ich für Deinen Porsche haben will. Er hätte Interesse" 

 Ja, manchmal sollte man es wirklich auch mal mit Humor angehen lassen.

*Die Kindheit ist jene herrliche Zeit, in der man dem Bruder zum Geburtstag die Masern geschenkt hat.* 
(Peter Alexander Ustinov)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*PSA - ein Marker nur für Experten?! 
*
Univ.-Prof. Dr. med Kurt Miller, Charitè, Universitätsmedizin Berlin, Klinik für Urologie stellte zu dieser Frage Tafeln mit Rechenscheiben ein, die das PSA-Risiko > 3.0 ng/ml herausfiltern sollen. 

Bitte -* hier* - lesen und -* hier* -

Es wurden die S3 Leitlinien auszugsweise passend zur Fragestellung vorgestellt, nämlich: Empfehlungsgrad A :

"Männer, die mindestens 45 Jahre als sind und eine mutmaßliche Lebenserwartung von mehr als 10 Jahren haben, sollen prizipiell über die Möglichkeit einer Früherkennung informiert werden. Bei Männern mit erhöhtem Risiko für ein Prostatakarzinom kann diese Altersgrenze um 5 Jahre vorverlegt werden.

Die Männer sollen über die Vor-und Nachteile der Früherkennungsmaßnahmen aufgeklärt werden, insbesondere über die Aussagekraft von positiven und negativen Testergebnissen sowie gegebenenfalls erforderliche weitere Maßnahmen"

*Früherkennung:
*
auch dazu die Leitlinien, nämlich Empfehlungsgrad B

Für Männer, die weiterhin eine PSA-Früherkennungsuntersuchung wünschen, sollte sich das Intervall der Nachfolgeuntersuchungen am aktuellen PSA-Wert und am Alter der Patienten orientieren, sofern keine Indikation zur Biopsie gegeben

Altersgruppe ab 45 Jahren  und einer Lebenserwartung > 10 Jahren 

PSA < 1 ng/ml Interval alle 4 Jahre
PSA 1-2 ng/ml Interval alle 2 Jahre
PSA > 2 ng/ml Interval jedes Jahr

Für Männer über 70 Jahre und einem PSA-Wert < 1 ng/ml wird
eine weitere PSA-gestützte Früherkennung nicht empfohlen

Noch ein Hinweis:

- Malmö Preventive Projekt, ungescreente Population
- n =21277 Männer
- Blutentnahme zwischen 1974-1985
- Mediane Nachbeobachtung 27 Jahre
- bis 31.12.2006, n= 1408 P-Karzinome klinisch entdeckt

*Nur am Widerspruch zwischen dem, was etwas zu sein beansprucht, und dem, was es wirklich ist, läßt sich das Wesen einer Sache erkennen.* 
(Theodor W. Adorno)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*DNA-Zytometrie - Freund oder Feind ?!
*
Univ.-Prof. Dr. Alfred Böcking (em.) Universitätsklinikum Düsseldorf, Institut für Cytopathologie widmete sich diesem Thema, das auch mir ganz besonders am Herzen liegt.

In einem leidenschaftlichen Vortrag brachte Prof. Böcking einmal mehr zum Ausdruck, welchen Stellenwert die Ploidiebefundung versus GS genießt, um die  Malignität eines Tumors objektiv zu manifestieren. Schon einen Tag vor meiner Abreise nach Magdeburg stellte mir Prof. Böcking seine Vortragsfolien mit der Zustimmung zur Einstellung in dieses Forum zur Verfügung. Ich freue mich ganz besonders, die Ehre haben zu dürfen das jetzt und - *hier* - realisieren zu können.

*Das Beste sollte nie hinter uns, sondern immer vor uns liegen.* 
(Bertrand Russell)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Nach einer Kaffepause in der Industrieausstellung und der anschließenden Posterbegehung war das Podium für die *Podiumsdiskussion mit Fallbeispielen - PSA - wann, wie und von wem?* vorbereitet worden.




Univ.-Prof.Dr. med Kurt Miller, Urgestein und Energiebündel, moderierte in seiner temperamentvollen und manchmal auch humorigen Art mehr als eine halbe 
Stunde lang die Podiumsdiskussion mit folgenden Teilnehmern:

Thomas Spieler, Zerbst - niedergelassener Internist
Stefan Andrusch, Halberstadt - niedergelassener Allgemeinarzt 
Jens Peter Zacharias, Bundesverband Prostatakrebsselbsthilfe
Axel Merseburger, Hannover - Urologe
Udo Rebmann, Dessau - Urologe
Hugo Plate, Dessau - niedergelassener Urologe





Nun waren aber nur 5 Stühle auf dem Podium besetzt. Es fehlte der Vorsitzende des Berufsverbands der Internisten in Sachsen Anhalt, Herr Diplommediziner Thomas Spieler aus Zerbst. Warum ? Verkehrsstau ? Jens Peter Zacharias - zweiter von links - hatte sicher genug Notizen auf seinem Schreibblock vermerkt, um die Lücke bei Fragen von Kurt gut ausfüllen zu können. Überhaupt gab er sich absolut nicht bedeckt, sondern zog munter vom Leder, als man ihn bat, Wünsche und Vorstellungen des BPS an die Adresse der anwesenden Ärzteschaft zu formulieren. Es ging nicht nur um die weitere Aktualisierung der S3 Leitlinien zum Prostatakrebs, sondern auch um Verbesserungen in klinischen Abläufen. Er stellte deutlich klar, wie sehr man auch zukünftig an bisherigen gemeinsamen Strategien festzuhalten interessiert und auch dazu bereit sei. 

Den von Martin Schostak schon am Freitag vorgestellten Ted-Geräten wurde nun mehrfach Leben eingehaucht, indem verschiedene Krankenabläufe auf den beiden großen Präsentationstafeln angezeigt wurden, für die die Kongressteilnehmer mehrere Behandlungsoptionen zur Auswahl zum Anklicken hatten. Dass es dabei, wie auch im täglichen Leben, durchaus zu abweichender Einschätzung bzw. Meinung kommen kann, demonstriert das folgende Foto





Schließlich erfuhr man auch noch das:

Alter versus Lebenserwartung: 
70       -       13.25
75       -       10.15
76      -          9.59
80      -          7.51
85       -         5.40


Das stimmt zumindest mich ganz fröhlich, weil ich meiner Frau ja die 90 in Aussicht gestellt habe. So eine Podiumsdiskussion lockert die Stimmung und man hat die Möglichkeit, sich ganz besonders eindrucksvoll oder vorteilhaft einzubringen. Wer wirklich etwas zu sagen hat, dem bietet sich eine kostenlose Plattform für seine ganz besonderen Belange, vor allem, wenn es um Prostatakrebs geht, und um den ging es.

*"Nur Kinder, Narren und sehr alte Leute können es sich leisten, immer die Wahrheit zu sagen"*
(Winston Pencer Churchill)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Unter der Überschrift *"Das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom"* moderiert von Paolo Fornara und Markus Porsch, sprach Prof. Dr. med. Axel S. Merseburger, Medizinische Hochschule Hannover, Klinik für Urologie und Urologische Onkologie, zum Thema Monitoring, Therapieselektion und Follow Up.

Optimal management of metastatic castration-resistant prostate cancer: Highlights from a European Expert Consensus Panel

Hierzu bitte -* hier* - lesen 

EAU - DGU Empfehlungen für ADT - bitte -* hier* - lesen

EAU Definition Kastrationsresistenz:

-* hier* - bitte lesen

68Ga-Prostata-spezifisches Membran- Antigen (PSMA) PET-CT / MRT zur Lokalisation des biochem. Rezidivs

Bitte -* hier* - lesen

PSMA: höhere Sensitivität zur Detektion von Leber- und Knochenfiliae aufgrund eines geringeren Hintergrundsignals
(18)F-Cholin-PET/CT  - PSMA-PET/CT
PSMA: höhere Sensitivität zur Detektion kleiner Filiae durch höheren Traceruptake:
(18)F-Cholin-PET/CT  - PSMA-PET/CT
PSMA-PET/CT  -  PSMA-PET/MRI
Ga-PSMA PET/MRI: Metastasen besser und genauer detektierbar als im PET-CT

Definition des kastrationsresistenten Wachstums
Kastrationswerte für Testosteron im Serum
(< 20 - 30 ng / dl)
? 3 konsekutive PSA - Anstiege im Abstand von je
2 Wochen, wobei 2 Werte mit Zunahme von = 50 %
oberhalb des Nadirs liegen
? Progression von Knochen - oder Weichteilmetastasen

Randomized phase-II trial of abiraterone acetate plus LHRH-therapy versus
abiraterone acetate sparing LHRH-therapy in patients with progressive
chemotherapy-naïve castration-resistant prostate cancer (SPARE)
=
Primärer Endpunkt: radiographisch progressions-freies Überleben (rPFS)
Sekundäre Endpunkte: PSA-Ansprechen, PSA-progressions-freies Überleben,
Toxizität, Effekt auf Hypophysen-Gonaden-Achse

Verlauf
? mCRPC 10 Zyklen Docetaxel (7 Monate, OGX-011 Studie, Synergy)
? Therapiepause 6 Monate (PSA 12ng/ml)
? MDV3100 EAP (7 Monate)
? PSA 22ng/ml
? Abiraterone (4 Monate)
? PSA 18ng/ml; ansteigend
? Docetaxel Rechallenge seit 3 Monaten
? PSA aktuell 12ng/ml
? Was als nächstes
? Cabazitaxel?
? Enzalutamide/Abiraterone Rechallenge?
? Comet-1-Studie (Cabozantinib)?
? Alpharadin?

Klinische Studie COMET-1 - siehe - *hier* -

Sequenz Docetaxel  Abiraterone  Enzalutamid

Salvage chemotherapy mit Carboplatin plus wöchentlich Docetaxel:
? 82 DRPC seit 2005 behandelt mit Docetaxel/Carboplatin
? Mediane Follow-up 15,6 Monate
? Objective Ansprechrate 40.8%; disease control rate 63.3%
? PSA Ansprechen (>50%) bei 47,6% pts.
? Mediane PFS: 6.9 Monate
? Mediane OS: 18,0 Monate
? 3/4 Toxizität: Leukopenie/Neutropenie (42.7/37.8%)

*Zusammenfassung:
*
? Vielzahl neuer Behandlungsoptionen beim mCRPC
? Früher Einsatz der tertären Hormonmanipulation
? Datenlücken:
? M0 CRPC
? Viszerale Metastasen
? Ältere und comorbide Patienten
? Optimale Zeitpunkt Chemotherapie
? Optimale Sequenz unklar
? ADT und Osteoprotektion kontinuierlich
? Zukunft: Gensequenzierung

*Langfristig ist man nur erfolgreich, wenn man weiß, warum man erfolgreich ist.* 
(Rupert Lay)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom: *Hormonelle Manipulation*

Zu diesem Thema wollte Prof. Dr. med. Johannes Wolff, Paracelsiusklinik Golzheim-Düsseldorf das Wort ergreifen, er war aber leider verhindert. Prof.Merseburger übernahm dann das Referat.

Evolution der Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms:

Kastration
Abirateron - Enzalutamid - Sipuleucel-T
Docetaxel - Radium-223
Abirateron - Cabazitaxel - Enzalutamid - Radium-223

ADT kontinuierlich?  - Dieses Fragezeichen wird wohl ewig bleiben

LH/LH-Rezeptor Expression bei LNCaP Zellen - dazu bitte -* hier* - lesen 

LH Stimulation von LNCaP Zelllinien - hierzu mal sehr ausführlich - *hier* - 

Randomized phase-II trial of abiraterone acetate plus LHRH-therapy versus
abiraterone acetate sparing LHRH-therapy in patients with progressive
chemotherapy-naïve castration-resistant prostate cancer (SPARE)

Progressive chemotherapy naive CRPC (70 Pts, 12 Zentren
Abiraterone 1000mg, Prednisone 2x5mg, LHRH-Therapie
Abiraterone 1000mg, Prednisone 2x5mg
Randomisation 1:1

Primärer Endpunkt: radiographisch progressions-freies Überleben (rPFS)
Sekundäre Endpunkte: PSA-Ansprechen, PSA-progressions-freies Überleben,
Toxizität, Effekt auf Hypophysen-Gonaden-Achse

Zur Erstlinientherapie asympt. oder gering sympt. Patienten wird auf die S3 Leitlinien verwiesen.

First Line Optionen beim CRPC:

Abiratone + Enzalutamid als asymtomatisch + mild symptomatisch
Docetaxel als asymtomatisch + symptomatisch
Radium 223 als symptomatisch

PREVAIL: Phase-III-Studie mit Enzalutamid bei Männern mit mCRPC nach Progression unter einer ADT:

- *Hier* - Erläuterungen

PREVAIL: Enzalutamid reduzierte das Sterberisiko um 29 % im Vergleich zu Placebo:

Auch - *hier* - bitte lesen und - *hier* - 

PREVAIL: Der Überlebensvorteil durch Enzalutamid wurde in allen Subgruppen beobachtet
PREVAIL: 81% Risikoreduktion einer radiographischen Progression oder Tod im Enzalutamid-Arm im Vergleich zu Placebo
PREVAIL: In der Placebogruppe wurden häufiger Anschlusstherapien durchgeführt
PREVAIL: Häufigste unerwünschte Ereignisse und besondere unerwünschte Ereignisse

Alle diese auf Schautafeln belegten Aussagen ließen sich nicht einzeln resp. detailliert im Internet nachverfolgen bzw. recherchieren. Finden aber in den Hinweisen zu PREVAIL ihren Niederschlag.

Dennoch aus meiner Sicht zusammenfassend zu *PREVAIL noch diese* umfassenden Hinweise.

*"Wir leben alle unter dem gleichen Himmel, aber wir haben nicht alle den gleichen Horizont"*
(Konrad Adenauer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom -* Zytotoxische Therapie* - Das war das Thema für PD Dr. med Peter J. Goebell vom Waldkrankenhaus St. Marien Erlangen, Klinik für Urologie

Bedeutung für den Klinikalltag:
 Chemotherapie vs Hormonmanipulation
 Sequenztherapie
 Chemotherapieregime

Auf 8 Vortragsfolien mit der identischen Überschrift "Chemotherapie vs Hormonmanipulation" werden unzählige Daten sichtbar. Die Tafeln sind alle mit der Signatur Asco versehen. Aus diesem Grund bitte nachfolgende Links einsehen, die die notwendigen Informationen enthalten sollten.

http://www.prostata.de/pca_prostatakrebstherapie.html
http://www.mriu.de/pdf/PT_Prostata_2...motherapie.pdf
http://www.tumorzentrum-berlin-buch....rapie_2013.pdf
http://www.oncotrends.de/metastasier...s-neues-422608

Zum folgenden Stichwort "Sequenztherapie" bitte - *hier* - lesen und auch noch -* hier* -

Chemotherapieregime - 6 Schautafeln mit dieser Überschrift weisen z. B. auf Time to Progression und Overall survival hin. Zusammenfassend heißt es auf der letzten Tafel: Chemotherapie ist zentrale Therapieoption - "frühe" Chemotherapie sollte evaluiert werden - Chemotherapie kann modifiziert werden.

Nachfolgend habe ich Links zusammengestellt, die das Thema Chemo zum CRPC ausführlich behandeln: 

http://www.medical-tribune.de/home/n...ie-nutzen.html
http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/prostatakarzinom_10.html
http://www2.delta-search.com/?q=www+...4A0024215BAC60
http://www.oncotrends.de/radium-223-...astasen-421933

*Erfolg ist so ziemlich das Letzte, was einem vergeben wird.* 
(Truman Capote)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Das kastrationsresistente Prostatakarzinom - *Knochenzielgerichtete Therapie* - Prof. Dr. med. Michael Fröhner, Universitätsklinikum Carl-Gustav-Carus, Dresden, Klinik und Poliklinik für Urologie referierte zu diesem Thema.

Denosumab vs. Zoledronsäure:
Bundesärztekammer - Mitteilungen
Arzneimittelkommission der Deutschen Ärzteschaft
UAW-News International
Sicherheitsaspekte bei der Anwendung von Denosumab (Prolia, Xgeva)
Fälle von Vaskulitis und Risiko für schwere Hypokalzämien
Deutsches Ärzteblatt 2014
Bitte -* hier* - lesen

Denosumab vs. Zoledronsäure beim CRPC (n=1904) Skelett-Ereignisse

Bitte -* hier* - lesen 

und -* hier* - noch besser

Zoledronsäure vs. Placebo beim hormonsensitiven ossär metastasierten Prostatakarzinom 

Bitte -* hier* - lesen

Clodronat beim hormonsensitiven ossär metastasierten Prostatakarzinom (n=278)
Docetaxel+/-Artasentan beim ossär met. CRPC:
SWOG S0421 (n=1038)

- *hier* - und -* hier* - lesen

Ipilimumab beim docetaxel-refraktären ossär metastsasierten CPRC (n=799)

http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onko...ipilimuma.html
http://www.hematologyandoncology.net...12_slovin3.pdf
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24831977

*Zusammenfassung
*
Knochenzielgerichtete Therapie
Zoledronsäure/Denosumab:
 nur beim CRPC
 nicht zur Prävention
 Nebenwirkungen abwägen
Hochrisiko-Patienten könnten von
neuen Ansätzen profitieren

*Insofern sich die Sätze der Mathematik auf die Wirklichkeit beziehen, sind sie nicht sicher, und insofern sie sicher sind, beziehen sie sich nicht auf die Wirklichkeit.* 
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Univ.-Prof. Dr. med Frederik Wenz vom Universitätsklinikum Mannheim, Klinik für Strahlentherapie und Radioonkologie sprach hierüber: *"High-End-
Radiotherapie - was für wen?"
*
Weil das Referat überwiegend mit Bildfolien fast ohne Text unterlegt war, diese Folien aber sehr zum Verständnis beitragen, hatte ich Professor Wenz per E-Mail um Überlassung der Vortragsfolien und um Zustimmung zur Einstellung in dieses Forum gebeten. Diesem Wunsch entsprach Prof. Wenz wegen vorheriger Abwesenheit leider erst heute früh. Es ist aus diesem Grund nun das 19. Referat geworden, anstatt wie ursprünglich vorgesehen als Vortrag mit der Nummer 9 hier präsentiert zu werden. Die Folien sprechen auch heute noch für sich selbst.

Diese kurze Textpassage lasse ich so stehen: 

Bildgestützte Radiotherapie (IGRT  image guided radiotherapy)
Intensitätsmodulierte Radiotherapie (IMRT)
Verringerung der Sicherheitssäume
reduzierte Nebenwirkungen (Blase, Rektum)
Möglichkeit der Salvage OP
Ältere Patienten (>> 70 J)
Vorteil im Overall Survival
TEP
CIED
RT bei pN1

Aber nun freue ich mich, die Ehre haben zu dürfen, auch dieses Referat nun an *dieser Stelle* als Original ungekürzt einstellen zu können.

Zur Ergänzung bitte ich auch die -* hier* - aus dem UMM entnommenen zusätzlichen Daten noch durchzustöbern.

Es war übrigens das Team um Professor Wenz, dem ich dank bei mir vorgenommener IGRT vor nunmehr fast 8 Jahren meinen aktuellen niedigen PSA-Wert von 1.58 ng/ml bei noch vorhandener Prostata verdanke.

*Das Wunder ist das einzig Reale, es gibt nichts außer ihm. Wenn aber alles Wunder ist, das heißt durch und durch unbegreiflich, so weiß ich nicht, warum man dieser großen einen Unbegreiflichkeit, die alles ist, nicht den Namen Gott sollte geben dürfen.* 
(Christian Morgenstern)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Knochenmetastasen im Visier (Moderation Martin Schostak)  Univ.-Prof. Dr. med. Marc-Oliver Grimm, Universitätsklinikum Jena, Urologische Klinik und Poliklinik referiert zum Thema. *"Xofigo®  eine Therapieoption beim CRPC"
*
Substanzen in der Therapie des CRPC:

Chemotherapien - Docetaxel - Cabazitaxel
Neue Hormontherapien - Abirateron - Enzalutamid
Auf Knochenmetastasen gerichtete Therapien
Strahlentherapie, RANKL-Antikörper - Bisphosphonate - Radionuklide
Vaccine Sipuleucel-T

Xofigo®  eine Therapieoption beim mCRPC:
 Einleitung: Radionuklidtherapie
 ALSYMPCA-Subgruppenanalysen:
 Docetaxel-Vortherapie
 Externe Strahlenbehandlung
 Therapiemonitoring
 Weitere Studien

Chronologie der FDA-Zulassungen von knochengezielten Therapien beim mCRPC
 Strontium89 (1993)
 Reduktion neuer schmerzhafter Knochenläsionen nach externer Strahlenbehandlung+Isotop
 Samarium153-EDTMP (1997)
 Reduktion von Knochenschmerzen
 Zoledronsäure (2001)
 Reduktion von Skeletal Related Events
 Denosumab (2010)
 Reduktion von Skeletel Related Events
 Radium-223 (2013)
 Verlängerung des Überlebens
Sartor, ASCO GU 2014

Beta-emittierende Bone-Targeted Radionuklide bei Knochenmetastasen:
 Zugelassene ß-Emitter, zur
Knochenschmerzverminderung1,2
 Strontium-89 (89Sr)1 (FDA Zulassung  1993)
 Samarium-153 (153Sm)2 (FDA Zulassung  1997)
 Bleiabschirmung benötigt zur Verabreichung und zum Transport1,2
 Entscheidende Sicherheitsbetrachtungen beinhalten Myelosuppressionen1,2
ESMO 2013 Recommentdation3: Bone targeted therapy with one of the
beta particle emitting radionuclides should be considered for patients with
painful bone metastases           

FDA, US Food and Drug Administration; mCRPC, metastatasiertes Kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom.
1. Metastron® (strontium-89 chloride) [prescribing information]. Arlington Heights, IL: GE Healthcare; 2006.
2. Quadramet® (samarium-153 lexidronan injection)[prescribing information]. Langhorne, PA: Jazz EUSA Pharma; 2009.
3. Horwich et al.; Annals of Oncology; ESMO, Clinical Practice Guidelines 2013

ESMO 2013 Recommentdation3: Bone targeted therapy with one of the
beta particle emitting radionuclides should be considered for patients with
painful bone metastases.

FDA, US Food and Drug Administration; mCRPC, metastatasiertes Kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom.
1. Metastron® (strontium-89 chloride) [prescribing information]. Arlington Heights, IL: GE Healthcare; 2006.
2. Quadramet® (samarium-153 lexidronan injection)[prescribing information]. Langhorne, PA: Jazz EUSA Pharma; 2009.
3. Horwich et al.; Annals of Oncology; ESMO, Clinical Practice Guidelines 2013

ALSYMPCA: Studiendesign:

Bitte - *hier* - lesen

ALSYMPCA: Gesamtüberleben Sicherheitspopulation mit und ohne Docetaxelvortherapie
Häufigkeit des Therapieabbruchs in der Sicherheitspopulation:
65% (391/600) der Radium-223 Patienten und 48% (144/301) der Placebopatienten bekamen alle 6 Injektionen.
 In der Placebogruppe gab es im Vergleich zur Radium-223 Gruppe mehr frühe
Therapieabbrecher; 35% (209/600) in der Radium-223-Gruppe und 52% (157/301) in der Placebogruppe
Logue J, et al. Ann Oncol. 2014;25 (Suppl 4): iv1 - mdu438.66; abstr 770P.

*Fazit:
*
 Radium-223 reduzierte im Vergleich zu Placebo signifikant das
Risiko für den Einsatz einer EBRT zur Behandlung von
Knochenschmerzen um 33%.
 Dieser Behandlungseffekt war in allen Subgruppen konsistent,
mit Ausnahme der Patienten, die mehr als 20 Metastasen
aufwiesen.
 Die gleichzeitige Anwendung einer EBRT beeinflusste das
hämatologische Sicherheitsprofil von Radium-223 nicht
nachteilig.
OSullivan JM, et al. Ann Oncol. 2014;25 (Suppl 4): iv1 - mdu438.66; abstr 768P
ALSYMPCA: mediane Zeit bis zum Gesamt-ALP und PSA Progress*
ALSYMPCA: Ausgewählte AEs*
Hämatologische AEs
Anämie 187 (31) 92 (31) 77 (13) 39 (13)
Neutropenie 30 (5) 3 (1) 13 (2) 2 (1)
Thrombozytopenie 69 (12) 17 (6) 38 (6) 6 (2)
Nichthämatologische AEs
Knochenschmerzen 300 (50) 187 (62) 125 (21) 77 (26)
Diarrhoe 151 (25) 45 (15) 9 (2) 5 (2)
Nausea 213 (36) 104 (35) 10 (2) 5 (2)
Erbrechen 111 (19) 41 (14) 10 (2) 7 (2)
Constipation 108 (18) 64 (21) 6 (1) 4 (1)
ALSYMPCA: Ausgewählte AEs*
*Patienten der Sicherheitspopulation bekamen mindestens eine Dosis. Ein Patient in der Placebogruppe erhielt nur eine Injektion
Radium-223 (Woche 0) und wurde in die Radium-223 Sicherheitsanalyse eingeschlossen.
Parker C, et al.; ASCO 2012 LBA #4512.

Xofigo®  aktuelle Studien:
 REASSURE  Langzeit-Toxizität
 ERA223  mCRPC, chemonaiv, keine oder geringe
Symptomatik, Abiraterone ± Alpharadin
 Docetaxel ± Alpharadin
 Re-Challenge  Standard Dosis, keine SAEs oder
Grad 3-4 Toxizitäten während initialer Therapie
 Dosis-Eskalation  3 armige Phase 2 Studie:
 50 kBq/kg 6 x monatlich (Standard)
 80 kBq/kg 6 x monatlich
 50 kBq/kg 12 x monatlich


*Radium-223 - Zugelassen 2013:*
Angewendet zur Behandlung von Erwachsenen mit kastrationsresistentem
Prostatakarzinom, symptomatischen Knochenmetastasen
ohne bekannte viszerale Metastasen
EAU1: Radium-223 should be considered in CRPC patients with
osseous metastases due to its benefit in overall survival, QoL, and pain.
EAU Guidelines on Prostate Cancer 2014

*S3 Leitlinien: Radionuklide:
*
Empfehlung modifiziert 2014
Radionuklide können bei multiplen Knochenmetastasen im
hormonrefraktären Stadium zur Schmerztherapie eingesetzt werden.
Die Therapie mit Radium-223 führt bei Patienten in gutem
Allgemeinzustand (ECOG = 2) ohne Nachweis viszeraler
Metastasen zu einer Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit.
© Leitlinienprogramm Onkologie | S3-Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom | Version 2.2 Aktualisierung 2014: Konsultationsfassung

*S3 Leitlinien: Lokale perkutane Bestrahlung:
6.51*
Die lokale perkutane Bestrahlung soll bei Knochenmetastasen in
folgenden Situationen eingesetzt werden:
 Persistierende lokalisierte Knochenschmerzen
 drohende spinale Kompression (ggf. nach operativer Intervention)
 nach operativer Stabilisierung
 erhöhtes Frakturrisiko

*Fazit:
*
 In der ALSYMPCA-Studie gab es vor dem Erhalt der vollständigen Therapieeinheit von sechs Injektionen bei mehr Patienten in der Placebogruppe Therapieabbrüche im Vergleich zur Radium-223 Gruppe.
 Dies weist auf eine positive Wirkung der Behandlung mit Radium-223 und ein positives Sicherheitsprofil hin.
 Eine vorherige Docetaxelgabe hatte keinen Einfluss auf die Wirksamkeit oder die Rate von Therapieabbrüchen


Mit diesem letzten Referat des wahrlich einmal mehr doch umfangreichen Symposiums zum Thema Prostatakrebs im Jahr 2015 beende ich meine Berichterstattung. Ich habe mich nach meiner persönlichen Einschätzung redlich bemüht, die relevanten Fakten, soweit sich diese aus den Vortragsfolien bzw. auch aus den gesprochenen Worten entnehmen ließen, herauszufiltern. Ich habe mir erlaubt, zusätzlich Links zu präsentieren, wenn ich der Meinung war, dass dies zum besseren Verständnis hier und da würde beitragen können. Wenn mir das nicht immer ganz passend gelungen sein sollte, bitte ich höflich um Nachsicht. 

Wie schon vor 2 Jahren, als ich erstmals Gelegenheit bekam, mit einer größeren Anzahl von medizinischen Experten etliche Stunden zusammen sein zu können, genoß ich erneut das freundschaftliche Miteinander. Hier war kein Respekt vor den so oft beschriebenen Herren in weißen Kitteln vonnöten. Hier war jeder einer unter vielen. Ganz besonders ist mir Professor Weißbach aufgefallen, der ständig ansprechbar war und immer gute Laune demonstrierte.

 Professor Martin Schostak gebührt Dank und Anerkennung für diese von ihm initiierte großartige Veranstaltung. Die muss sich nämlich trotz des überschaubaren Rahmens durchaus nicht hinter den üblichen Großveranstaltungen verstecken. Er darf schon ein wenig stolz darauf sein, erneut Kollegen von nah und auch aus der Ferne motiviert zu haben, zu ihm in seine Stadt Magdeburg zu kommen, um hier das Wissen auszubreiten, was aktuell vorhanden ist. Mehr als man im Tornister hat, kann man nicht auspacken. 

Insider, die nun wähnen, es wäre ja nichts Neues dabei gewesen, möchte ich vor Augen führen und zurufen, dass das Neue manchmal aus dem Augenblick heraus geboren wird. Man sollte auch nicht außer Acht lassen, dass viele medizinische Abläufe ständigen Verbesserungen unterliegen sollten, und diese oft durch Hinweise untereinander aus der Taufe gehoben und weiter gereicht würden. Gerade durch dieses Zusammentreffen von so viel geballtem Wissen werden Impulse ausgelöst, die in den individuellen Gesprächsrunden am Rande der Tagung zu neuen Erkenntnissen führen. Fernab vom Klinikalltag gedeihen so manche neue Gedankengänge; auch das mit ein Grund, solche Veranstaltungen zu besuchen. Es wurde Wissen vermittelt an Kollegen, die im stressigen täglichen Ablauf in einer urologischen Praxis kaum Zeit für Fortbildung aufzubringen in der Lage sind. Wenn das wenigstens teilweise umgesetzt werden konnte, hat dieses Symposium im weitesten Sinne mehr als eine Funktion erfüllt. 

Mein ganz persönlicher Dank gilt Martin. Ohne seine Einladung wäre ich dieses Mal nicht gekommen, und das wäre falsch gewesen. 

*"Wenn du eine Schiff bauen willst, dann trommle nicht Männer zusammen, um Holz zu beschaffen und um die Arbeit zu verteilen, sondern lehre sie die Sehnsucht nach dem weiten endlosen Meer"*
(Antoine de Saint Exupèry)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,




> "Wir können den Wind nicht ändern, aber wir können die Segel richtig setzen"
> (Aristoteles)


Vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Ich hoffe, die Fülle der Informationen erschlägt nicht gleich beim ersten Blick.
Es lohnt sich, deine Notizen (ehemals Steno-Weltmeister oder so was) in Ruhe durchzuarbeiten.

Winfried

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald
Das ist eine enorme Menge Information, die Du in kürzester Zeit aufgenommen,
aufbereitet und an uns weitergeleitet hast. Der Stand der Medizin ist damit wohl
umfassend beschrieben.
Das wird eine wichtige Quelle zum Nachschlagen und Nachlesen.

Vielen Dank für die grosse Arbeit!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Es lohnt sich, deine Notizen (ehemals Steno-Weltmeister oder so was) in Ruhe durchzuarbeiten.


Lieber Winfried,

nicht ganz, aber ich war mehrere Male in jungen Jahren dabei. Manfred Kehrer aus der DDR war oftmals der Champion, ein begnadeter, bescheidener Mensch, dem ich auch nach der Wende begegnet bin. Ich hoffe gern, dass es sich auch für Dich lohnt, in den vielfältigen Notizen herumzustöbern.

@Lieber Konrad,

auch Dein Dank ist bei mir gut aufgehoben.


*Wer seine Ansicht mit anderen Waffen als denen des Geistes verteidigt, von dem muß ich voraussetzen, daß ihm die Waffen des Geistes ausgegangen sind.* 
(Otto von Bismarck)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## spertel

Grandiose Arbeit, Harald...........

Vielen Dank für die umfangreiche Aufarbeitung dieser Informationen.

Ich würde Dir dafür ein Chang spendieren.. :Blinzeln: ))))

LG

----------


## LowRoad

*Harald,*
ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, welche Arbeit hinter deinen Berichten steckt, weshalb ich mich hiermit sehr herzlich dafür bedanken möchte. Er ist bestimmt von Nutzen für Männer, die sich entlang der S3 Leitlinien in Deutschland behandeln lassen wollen.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Harald_1933:

Liebster Harald,

für Dein Engagement kann ich mich nur der Laudatio meiner Vorschreiber anschliessen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## hartmuth

Lieber Hutschi,
hab Dank für dein großes Engagement. Es ist doch gut einen Meister der Stenographie und der Kontaktpflege in unseren reihen zu haben.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Hi Harald, 
Hab Dank für Deine unermüdliche Arbeit in Gottes Prostatakrebs-Weinberg!


Chapeau,
WJ

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich würde Dir dafür ein Chang spendieren..))))
>  LG


Lieber Reinhard,

das ist das süffige Bier mit den Elefantenbildern auf der Bierdose. Elefant heißt auf thailändisch Chang. Bei der ständigen Hitze dort, wo es gebraut und auch meist getrunken wird, durchaus  zu empfehlen. Gegen die bei mir sicher noch vorhandenen Tumorzellen setze ich aber unentwegt lieber noch Rotwein ein. Reichlich Wasser natur gibt es dann separat. Nach der heutigen Rundwanderung mit unserer Wandergruppe auf der Hannelore-Kohl-Promenade um die Parkinsel am Ludwigshafener Rhein herum habe ich mir ein Eichbaum Ureich Premium Pils zum Essen gegönnt. Dir wünsche ich weiterhin eine gute Reise, und Junge komm heil wieder heim.




> Harald,
> ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, welche Arbeit hinter deinen Berichten steckt, weshalb ich mich hiermit sehr herzlich dafür bedanken möchte. Er ist bestimmt von Nutzen für Männer, die sich entlang der S3 Leitlinien in Deutschland behandeln lassen wollen.


Lieber Andi,

die Leitlinien sind nun mal die Richtschnur, wenn man als Arzt sicher gehen möchte, im Falle des Fehlschlagens einer Therapie zumindest unter dieser Sicht nichts falsch gemacht zu haben. Ich hoffe aber dennoch optimistisch, dass sich auch unter den Ärzten, die sich meist konsequent daran halten, noch welche finden lassen, die auch ohne Evidenz bereit sind, zusätzliche Hilfestellung zu geben.

Ansonsten hoffe ich aber auch, dass noch viele Mitleser bereit sind, sich durch den in der Tat umfangreichen Stoff hindurchzumanöverieren.




> Liebster Harald,
>  für Dein Engagement kann ich mich nur der Laudatio meiner Vorschreiber anschliessen.


Lieber Helmut,

Deine und die schon von mir gelesenen vorherigen anerkennenden Worte stimmen mich zufrieden und sind wahrlich Balsam für mich. Sie motivieren, auch weiterhin hier und da, etwas von dem abzugeben, was mir das Forum in den letzten Jahren an Wissen vermittelt hat.




> Lieber Hutschi,
>  hab Dank für dein großes Engagement.


Lieber Hartmut,

seit wir uns vor vielen Jahren anläßlich des Stuttgarter DGU-Kongresses erst am Schluß auf dem Messebahnhof getrofffen hatten, ist das damalige Engagement ungetrübt auf die aktuelle Gegenwart übergegangen. Ich wäre zufrieden, wenn sich das noch lange beibehalten lässt.




> Hi Harald, 
>  Hab Dank für Deine unermüdliche Arbeit in Gottes Prostatakrebs-Weinberg!
> 
>  Chapeau,
>  WJ


Lieber WJ,

es dürfte dieses:

*Das Wunder ist das einzig Reale, es gibt nichts außer ihm. Wenn aber alles Wunder ist, das heißt durch und durch unbegreiflich, so weiß ich nicht, warum man dieser großen einen Unbegreiflichkeit, die alles ist, nicht den Namen Gott sollte geben dürfen. 
(Christian Morgenstern)
*
Zitat gewesen sein, das ich weiter oben eingestellt hatte, was Dich inspiriert hat. Ich habe nie ein Geheimnis daraus gemacht, dass ich mich sehr intensiv mit dem Buddhismus beschäftigt habe und mit der Vaterfigur Gott kaum etwas anfangen kann. Gott heißt übersetzt weiter nichts als gut, und das kann ja nur gut sein. 

Dennoch bin auch ich hin und wieder gefangen vom Nachdenken über das Wie und Wann und durch Was einmal alles irdische seinen Anfang genommen hat. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich auch Dir auf Deiner Maulbeerinsel die Freuden des Bacchus, dem Befürworter guter Tropfen. 

*Es ist absurd, die Menschen in gute und schlechte einzuteilen. Sie sind entweder amüsant oder langweilig.*
(Oscar Wilde)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ich hoffe aber dennoch optimistisch, dass sich auch unter den Ärzten, die sich meist konsequent daran halten, noch welche finden lassen, _die auch ohne Evidenz_ bereit sind, zusätzliche Hilfestellung zu geben...


*Lieber Harald,*
ja, diese Ärzte gibt es * leider*. Ich halte ein Vorgehen jenseits von Evidenz doch eher für Hokuspokus. Aber es gibt auch noch einige Ärzte, die schwerbetroffenen Patienten evidenzbasierte Therapien jenseits der Leitlinien anbieten, diese haben meine volle Unterstützung. Wie beispielsweise Prof. Eugen Kwon von der Mayo Klinik, der selbst für einen durchmetastasierten Mann mit einem PSA von 25.000ng/ml, dem höchsten Wert von dem ich bisher gehört habe, noch eine evidenzbasierte Therapieoption konstruieren  jenseits der Leitlinien versteht sich.




Solche Vorträge wären für mich spannender, als zum 1000. Mal die Leitlinien durchzudeklinieren. Einschränkend muss ich aber sagen, dass ich das immer aus Sicht eines fortgeschrittenen Patientens sehe, und die allgemeinen Veranstaltungen, wie auch die von der du berichtet hast, sind eher auf Neubetroffene ausgerichtet. Auch sehr wichtig!

----------


## Harald_1933

> die auch ohne Evidenz bereit sind, zusätzliche Hilfestellung zu geben...


Lieber Andi,

da hast Du mich ja voll erwischt. Hab Dank. Meine Formulierung hätte so nicht lauten dürfen, besser natürlich evidenzbasiert - die Lieblingsvokabel des leider inzwischen abgetauchten Daniel Schmidt - jenseits oder außerhalb der S3. Von Hokuspokus wollen wir beide nichts wissen, obwohl es auch ohne bestätigte Evidenz so manches Hausrezept geben soll, das ähnlich Placebo wirklich Wirksamkeit entfaltet. Man muss nur tüchtig daran glauben. 

Ich habe den von Dir aufgenommenen Faden mal weiter gesponnen. Anfangs wunderte ich mich Disase anstatt Disease auf dem Titel des Videos vermerkt zu sehen und vermutete, es könnte im Slang so geschrieben werden. Ist aber wohl nur ein Druckfehler? Nachfolgend der erwähnte Faden:

http://www.mayoclinic.org/medical-pr...rostate-cancer

http://advancedprostatecancer.net/?cat=1125

http://www.ro-journal.com/content/9/1/135

http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2407/14/671

http://prostatecancer.urologiconcolo...ic-Salvage.pdf

http://prostate-cancer.org/events-ca...nference-2014/

*Eure Zeit ist begrenzt. Vergeudet sie nicht damit, das Leben eines anderen zu leben. Lasst euch nicht von Dogmen einengen - dem Resultat des Denkens anderer. Lasst den Lärm der Stimmen anderer nicht eure innere Stimme ersticken. Das Wichtigste: Folgt eurem Herzen und eurer Intuition, sie wissen bereits, was ihr wirklich werden wollt.* 
(Steve Jobs)

Gruß Harald

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank euch beiden unermüdlichen Informationsbeschaffern.

Ein spannender Vortrag von Dr. Kwon, bei dem mir die Bezeichnung "oligometastatisch" zum
ersten Mal aufgefallen ist. Das ist ja wohl der Zustand, in dem sich eine Vielzahl von
Betroffenen befinden, die nach zunächst kurativer Therapie einen Wiederanstieg
des PSA erleiden. So auch bei mir, deshalb das besondere Interesse auch an den verlinkten
Informationen.

Interessant, dass dort die Bildgebung mit C11 Colin Pet/CT gemacht wird, und nicht
mit dem hier ja viel gepriesenen PSMA Pet/CT.

Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal durch die Informationen durcharbeiten, um zu
verstehen welche Konsequenzen sich daraus ergeben können.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

Oligometastatisch = Wenige Metastasen vorhanden
Polymetastatisch = Viele Metastasen vorhanden

Das C11-Cholin PET/CT wird dort noch gemacht, wo
Ga68-PSMA als Radiodiagnostikum nicht verfügbar ist.
Das bestellt man nicht eben mal in einer Versandapotheke
in New Jersey oder Castrop-Rauxel, sondern das muss 
stündlich vor Ort hergestellt werden, weil das Ga68 eine 
sehr kurze Halbwertszeit aufweist, wie es eben für ein
 Radiodiagnostikum typisch ist.
Dazu bedarf es erst mal des Wissens um das noch 
keineswegs weitverbreitete PSMA-PET  und einiger 
Infrastruktur, die eben auch einigen Kredites bedarf.
An der PET-Maschine liegt es nicht, die kann den
Zerfall von 68Gallium ebenso lesen wie von 11Kohlestoff.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallium-68-Generator

----------


## LowRoad

*Roland,*
wie Konrad schon erwähnt hat, war ein Ga68-PSMA PET Scan zu Untersuchungszeitpunkt, der wie besprochen Jahre zurückliegt, nicht verfügbar. Auch bei uns war damals ein Cholin-PET das Maß-Der-Dinge. Das aktuell präferierte PSMA PET sollte etwas mehr Sensitivität haben, wird aber das Cholin PET nie gänzlich ersetzen können, da es auch PSMA negative Cholin positive Befunde gibt.

Abgesehen davon muss man sich immer genau überlegen, was die Konsequenzen solch einer bildgebenden Untersuchung sind. Ich sehe die Männer nach erfolgloser Primärtherapie oft darauf drängend, ohne sich im Klaren zu sein, wie sie die Konsequenzen, d.h. Therapie der sichtbaren Läsionen, denn organsiert bekämen. Sind die Kliniken beim Anbieten eines PET Scans heute durchaus offener, so herrschen doch noch große Vorbehalte bei der Therapie gefundener nicht lokaler Läsionen. Was wir gerne als noch verbliebenden Tumorrest ansehen, wird bei den Ärzten eigentlich immer als Spitze des Eisbergs wahrgenommen. Dann werden nur noch palliative Therapien angeboten, sprich Symptombehandlung. Schade eigentlich, denn durch konsequente Umsetzung von lokalen Therapieoptionen bei oligometastatischer Erkrankung könnte Lebenszeit gewonnen werden, denke ich.

Was meint ihr wie schwer es ist einen Strahlentherapeuten zu überreden eine Androgen sensitive asymptomatische Knochenmetastase behandelt zu bekommen? Ich habs jetzt endlich geschafft, nächste Woche geht es los

Ich hatte mal eine Übersetzung eines Vortrags von Prof. Wenz gebracht. Man sieht darin gut, wie fordernd der unbekannte Golfspieler auftreten muss, um eine für ihn hilfreiche Behandlung zu erhalten. Ob ihm das auch als Kassenpatient gelungen wäre?

----------

